# Ulnar Nerve Block



## lizzardb

Does anyone know what the CPT code for an ulnar nerve block would be?


----------



## syllingk

I am thinking 64417


----------



## dwaldman

64450  Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulnar_nerve
"The ulnar nerve originates from the C8-T1 nerve roots which form part of the medial cord of the brachial plexus, and descends on the posteromedial aspect of the humerus"

Similiar to reporting a radial nerve block, common peroneal, sural or other peripheral nerve blocks where currently the nerve is not mention in the any of the descriptors of code range from 644XX series, the selection is for the other peripheral nerve or branch.


----------

